# R33 LM gets N1 Nur engine



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey guys

I have bought a N1 Nur engine for my LM
the plan is around 550 bhp

here you can follow how it is going

so we started slowly.. taking of the rocker covers










and the twin turbo piping and the front turbo


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*yes*

and then a couple of pics of the garage we use...
quite nice.. with electrical heater.... nice in the wintertime


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*hmm*

and then the day came...
the new NUR engine arrived, and what a peace of art...




















It will be going in the car in a couple of weeks... and then comes the breaking in... 

more pics will follow


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking good:smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations, these Nur engines are as common as muck:chuckle: im sure you`ll enjoy it though.


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*hmm*

yes but there is also as many different opinions on these engines, ass the number they are produced in :blahblah:


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

I like the engine and like the car. Keep us posted.


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*thanks*

thank you Rogier

you have delievered my new HKS Hiper D :wavey:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

nice to see another awesome build start im looking forward to following it, need all the help and inspiration i can get!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

R34 lover... said:


> yes but there is also as many different opinions on these engines, ass the number they are produced in :blahblah:


thats why i have one


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*yes*

I saw that after 
and you are satisfied with it ?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, extremely happy, its probably the best engine i`ve ever had and makes the car an absolute dream to drive. Extremely smooth.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

dont mine me asking what sort of money was that too your door step? sweet looking garage mate, looking very simlar to mine.. lol


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Pullin' up a chair to check this build!!!
opcorn:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

usagtrpilot said:


> Pullin' up a chair to check this build!!!
> opcorn:


me too :chuckle: it promises very very interesting:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 
good luck!!!!


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*hello*

thanks guys

The engine cost me 6250 euro to my door... excl pan and diff ( I am using the old one off course)
and then the new CAS censor 350 euro

I bought it from sky-engineering in the nederlands

and thanks for all other comments...
will post pics this weekend


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looking good mate... If your going up to the car this weekend, can you drop by my house i have some more work gloves for you. Maybe we should take some good pictures with my camera ? hehe


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*thanks*

that sounds great...
I cant handle the camera with dirty fingers.... :chuckle:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually the guy from sky-engineering brought the engine to me in denmark... very nice service of him...


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*new pics*

Now we are really getting somewhere...

but what a dirty work










Me in the red "trying to look like i do something constructive" :blahblah: 



















Getting off the gearbox... quite some work in that also... I know some off you maybe take it out together with the engine, but we did it like this










and out it was









the old clutch, was told it was and upgrade when I bought the car.. but i guess not :bawling:


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*getting out engine*

then we came to the point were all the hoses that should be detached and the bolts and nuts from engine to oil pan was taken off also (30 pcs) uke: 




























The empty engine bay... soon to be filled again


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*finding the problem*

we took the engine and tipped it over to check what was wrong









Finding the the conrod bearings on the 6 th cyl to be pretty worn out
hard too see on the pics, but it has startet to tear on the side off the bearings


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

nice picture story and best choice of a rb26!

good luck


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have had bearing failure then i would suggest taking the sump out and giving it a really good clean out.You don't want anything in there contaminating your new engine.
Can't inderstand why you didn't pull the shafts out and remove it with the engine anyway  
Engine looks really nice BTW


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*hmm*

I will take it out this thursday and really clean it..
thanks


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*new pics*

now we are getting somewhere... gathered a little team of friends... to get the engine in place...

me preparing the last for the drop in










nice result... also the engine bay


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*assembly of engine and drop in*

here are the guys helping me assembly the parts to the new engine
big thanks to them...Kenneth and Don (and me again with a hand in the pocket :smokin: )


























Then the fun begins



































Will get the painted parts for engine today.... then I will take some more pics of in the car


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

so now getting a little closer to target


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice to see the pics of the engine conversion, should be VERY nice when it's all finished. 

Nice to see the progress of this car, cos I nearly bought it 2 years ago. Was a lovely car, it just didn't feel right for me at the time.

Congratulations.


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

hej steve
how very strange... we must have the same taste in cars... yours is absolutely beautiful... hear it is going to denmark ??


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looking great mate....Looking forward to hear it with the new engine.


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks champ
It makes a nice rumble with the blitz nur spec R


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Build mate, Good choice with the Blitz Spec R !!!


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

*blitz*

yes I really like the sound and the looks off the blitz
will post some really nice pics when the car is on the road again


----------

